# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Уязвимости  >  KIS : Обход фильтра содержимого веб-страниц

## antanta

Специальным образом созданная гипертекстовая ссылка позволяет обходить "родительский контроль" KIS 2010, а также (вероятно) и другие подсистемы, призванные блокировать вредоносные сайты. 
    Если "злоумышленник" - просто рукоблуд, то ему достаточно создать простейший html -документ, открыть его в обозревателе и кликнуть по ссылке. 
    Скорее всего это сработает и в том случае, если злоумышленник разместит такую ссылку на подконтрольном ему интернет-сайте.
    Источник -  :Stick Out Tongue: 
    Опасность - умеренная
    наличие сплойта -  :Shocked:  , а что это?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

А подробнее?  :Smiley:

----------


## antanta

Прямо сюда??

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Думаю, стоит уведомить разработчика, для начала. Как бы, так принято..  :Smiley: 
Ну, а потом здесь раскрыть суть уязвимости

----------


## anton_dr

> Специальным образом созданная ... позволяет обходить ..., а также (вероятно) и другие подсистемы, призванные .... 
> Если "злоумышленник" - ..., то ему достаточно создать ..., и .... 
> Скорее всего это сработает и в том случае, если злоумышленник разместит такую ссылку на подконтрольном ему интернет-сайте.
> Источник - 
> Опасность - умеренная
> наличие сплойта -  , а что это?


Спасибо за шаблон, счас весь раздел заполоню подобными сообщениями.
Поэтому - 




> стоит уведомить разработчика, для начала. ... 
> Ну, а потом здесь раскрыть суть уязвимости

----------


## Br0m

-Дядь, а дядь, а я знаю что у вас не работает!!!
-???
-Маашиинааа!!!

 :Cheesy:

----------


## Зайцев Олег

Если уязвимость есть - то о ней конечно желательно сначала сообщить разработчикам (можно скинуть мне в PM описание), причем желательно оставив какой-то контакт (почту, ICQ) для того, чтобы была возможность уточнить какие-то детали по ходу исправления глюка, если таковой подтвердится.

----------


## antanta

*Зайцев Олег*, Вчера отправил umnik-у в ПМ, сейчас прод.ублирую и Вам.
 Детсадовский метод, но работает. 
 Кстати,  Dr.Web LinkChecker просто не отрабатывает такую ссылку. Стоит ли по нему отдельную тему создавать, если обнаружены глюки с обработкой IP, заданных в десятичной форме?

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Стоит ли по нему отдельную тему создавать


Да, уведомляй разрабов, а потом публикуй. Нужно.

*Добавлено через 0 секунд*




> Стоит ли по нему отдельную тему создавать


Да, уведомляй разрабов, а потом публикуй. Нужно.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

Я получил данные по баге в PM, переслал разработчикам - я думаю, эта штука будет оперативно пофикшена.

----------


## Umnik

Я только недавно приехал. Завтра почитаю...

----------

